# Duramax oil chg gone bad, dealership woes!!!



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

So, I drop off the 2.5 yr old 2500 for a simple oil chg at 2:30 2day. Get back to the office and the service guy calls. He asks..." have you been in an accident?". I was like ***** No! He says guy notices a bolt on my A-frame is barely in place. It's backed out almost all the way, which means the "locknut" is gone. I imediately said, well, chg the oil and take it to the body shop. So, fast forward to 5 pm. I'm at work waiting on the phone call that never rang. So at 5:15 I call them anticipating an update or a shuttle ride to PU my truck. No bueno. Um Sir, your truck is at the body shop. I got livid! I say, well then I need a rental. Service guy says, well, body shop has to take care of that. I get transferred. Body shop closes at 5 and service is open till 6:30. So, gal in body shop say yes it's here, but we have too look at it tomorrow. ( she's on her way out the door) Grrrr! She xfers me back to the service guy who said he can't get me a rental w/o an insurance claim. At this point, I lost it. Stuck at work, 5:30, no way home because of the lack of communication on there part. So, finally, I find a coworker to give me a ride, get a **** Tahoe rental, ***** my case to the service mgr and get home 2 hrs later. Tomorrow outta be day I get to be a ****** off MF'r. Stay tuned!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I guess I am confused, but you told them to take it to the body shop didn't you? If so, I would have expected that it would take longer. Those shops schedule every vehicle in/out so as to try and mitigate what you are going through. Not sure it is their fault that the bolt was loose in your truck. Sorry for your troubles, but I don't think the dealership is at fault.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

I did, but they didn't notify me of the fact that It would not be ready to be picked up today. The reason for being upset.Service guy even asked me to file an insurance claim to get the rental and the body shop didn't even look at the problem yet. Yes not their fault, but no reason for lack of communication and leaving me stranded at work and searching for a ride. Remember, I asked
To be picked up, not my problem they took it to the shop 3 hrs after my appt time. Common courtesy to notify the ustomer. Am I wrong?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I think your situation is uncommon enough that the two shops were in a situation that notifying you wasn't maybe done properly, but to blow a gasket over it is over the top, IMO and you are talking to a guy who can come unbuckled pretty quick. I just think that sending your truck to the body shop, unannounced if you will, threw a wrench in their normal plans and caused the problem. Could they have done better, certainly, but your being stuck at work, likely was never on their radar.
You handle it the way you see fit, for sure, but I just think their "transgression" isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I assume when you say "A frame" you're talking about a suspension member? Like a control arm? What does that have to do with the body shop and/or insurance?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

#1 UBER can be a great service for these type things
#2 Why is your truck going to the body shop again?
#3 This is a dealership cram packed full of people who really could care less, paid poorly. 

Lower your expectations and all will work out


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

This is the very reason I change my own oil! lol


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Fixed fer now*

Ok , so I meant to say collision shop, cause the service dept can't do a **** thing about the "egged out" frame bolt hole. Here is the pic. 37,000miles. Guess that high strength GM thread lock failed and the nut fell off. Yeah right. No blame on the dealership about the assembly issue, just the lack of communication issue that raised my bar. So, for all of you who are interested, this truck was never abused and now I have a shim welded overhead frame bolt hole and a new bolt and nut. Great...I guess I'm satisfied with the fix. Moving down the road now...Now, all you 2500HD owners, go chg yours out!!!


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Will be climbing under mine tomorrow to take a look. I change my own oil and always look around while laying under truck but I am still curious.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

SO, it's the dealerships fault they didn't communicate, and the factorie's fault the locknut fell off?

Sound like it's your fault you bought a Chevy.......




LOLOLOL


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I appreciate you sharing. I checked mine and its all good. 2015 HD3500 130k miles.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh my... But I do have to say when the Service advisor called you the first time and you said ***** No on the wreck, I would of been grateful that the tech saw that and something worse did not happen. Just be grateful they caught it and took care of it. It will be All Right....


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

txdougman said:


> Ok , so I meant to say collision shop, cause the service dept can't do a **** thing about the "egged out" frame bolt hole. Here is the pic. 37,000miles. Guess that high strength GM thread lock failed and the nut fell off. Yeah right. No blame on the dealership about the assembly issue, just the lack of communication issue that raised my bar. So, for all of you who are interested, this truck was never abused and now I have a shim welded overhead frame bolt hole and a new bolt and nut. Great...I guess I'm satisfied with the fix. Moving down the road now...Now, all you 2500HD owners, go chg yours out!!!


Thanks for the heads up. Don't worry about all the comments from the peanut gallery.


----------

